# how these girls look about 2 weeks b4 harvest?



## surf4life181 (Jan 22, 2007)

There girls are from some random seeds found in a bag of decent bud. They have been budding sence dec 1 and we are not sure when to harvest or what strain they are?:bong1: The one with no buds just got put in there i think it's a female. Help me out just some advice?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

Get a hold of a lupe, or magnifying glass, or microscope and take a good look at a small 'sugarleaf' from one of the buds.  You should see some 'small stems' with round spheres on top...look like microscopic mushrooms, these are called trichomes.  They will either appear clear, cloudy or amber (just the spheres or tops).  Most try and harvest at 50/50 cloudy/amber for a 'heady' high...or mostly amber, for a more 'couchlock' stone.

Are you trimming off fan leaves or is she cannabalizing them?  Don't trim them if you can help it...or unless they are 75% dead.

Looks like you can probably 'bring her on home' with just water for the last couple of weeks...I see some nute-burned tips.


----------



## surf4life181 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks man is there anything special we should do for curing?  and some plants seem to have very little bud is this normal just a small producer?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

excellent link on when to harvest:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938

this is the method I use for curing:

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1364.htm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hey man nice shots. They look a bit on the nute burn side but nice none the less. Have you flushed them at all? *


----------



## surf4life181 (Jan 23, 2007)

no we have been using just water for the last 2 weeks should we still flush right before harvest?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2007)

surf4life181 said:
			
		

> no we have been using just water for the last 2 weeks should we still flush right before harvest?


*IMHO i would flush them now to get any nutes out or your plants will continue to burn. *


----------

